# I'm getting fat



## skizzles (Feb 20, 2006)

I've been eating non-stop for the past few months. Females, what do you think? 

View attachment noname-1.jpg


View attachment noname-2.jpg


----------



## Christine (Feb 20, 2006)

Lookin good, keep it up


----------



## lazeydazey (Feb 21, 2006)

Keep eating, you need to get bigger


----------



## Dibaby35 (Feb 22, 2006)

Why is it with alot of guys it only goes in the tummy and with me my fat goes everywhere....even my toes..lol...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 22, 2006)

Fat toes, huh? I've never been into feet but I suppose I could learn....


----------



## Dibaby35 (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL..nah u should never see feet...

they should be wrapped around or umm...bent under..or umm...under the blankies..LOL


----------



## skizzles (Feb 23, 2006)

So, you guys are digging the pic, huh? Anyone turned on? I need encouragement or I'm losing it.


----------



## missaf (Feb 24, 2006)

Losing what?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 24, 2006)

missaf said:


> Losing what?



His boner, silly.


----------



## skizzles (Feb 24, 2006)

done with the bhm thing. This is a load of bs. Back to screwing models. Oh well. Late!


----------



## blubberboy767 (Feb 24, 2006)

skizzles said:


> done with the bhm thing. This is a load of bs. Back to screwing models. Oh well. Late!



I don't know what your problem is. If you were expecting hundreds of praise messages you're in the wrong group. I may get 3 to 4 per pic set and that's on a good day but it doesn't bother me because it's quality not quantity


----------



## missaf (Feb 24, 2006)

Anything to get a boner huh? If you think that's what this site is about, ya might want to sit back and read some more.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 25, 2006)

missaf said:


> Anything to get a boner huh? If you think that's what this site is about, ya might want to sit back and read some more.



*Packs her suitcase with tears in her eyes.*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 25, 2006)

skizzles said:


> I've been eating non-stop for the past few months. Females, what do you think?


 
Cute, really cute... keep up the good work,you are filling out nicely and I could squeeze that lil tummy....


----------

